# Taito Type X² Hacked to work on any PC!



## CockroachMan (Jan 26, 2010)

Saw nothing about this here so.. YEAH! The Taito Type X² board (BlazBlue, SFIV, KOFXII) is essentially a PC running Windows XP. Some people were able to dump BlazBlue Continuum Shift and hack it to run on any Windows based PC. 

This is not an emulator, the games all run natively on the PC. 



Pretty cool huh?



Read some rumours about a test version of Samurai Spirits Sen being dumped and working too already. I guess we can expect to see KOFXII and others soon!


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 26, 2010)

Taito Type X2 is a PC.  All the machines run Windows XP-Embedded and have PC hardware i.e. Core 2 Duo, Nvidia 7800, etc.  The only thing that needs cracking really is the games, which probably has some protection on them.

This is pretty nice though.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 26, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> Taito Type X2 is a PC.  All the machines run Windows XP-Embedded and have PC hardware i.e. Core 2 Duo, Nvidia 7800, etc.  The only thing that needs cracking really is the games, which probably has some protection on them.
> 
> This is pretty nice though.



I highly doubt things like the Xbox and the PS3 have windows XP embedded 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (unless you were referring to the Taitos)


----------



## Jiggah (Jan 26, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> Jiggah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obviously, the Taitos.  Grammar Nazi...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jan 26, 2010)

Jiggah said:
			
		

> DeltaBurnt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, no it's just the way you worded it that made it sound like you meant that.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 26, 2010)

*goes off and downloads*

EDIT: Found it, its like 1.2 gb dont ask me for the link cause i WONT give it to you.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 26, 2010)

awesome but I don't know if my poor intel celeron with integrated  graphics can handle it!

Maybe one day....


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> awesome but I don't know if my poor intel celeron with integrated  graphics can handle it!
> 
> Maybe one day....


Not when those boards had  geforce 7 series cards in them.


----------



## updowners (Jan 26, 2010)

I already knew about this


----------



## Gamer (Jan 26, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> awesome but I don't know if my poor intel celeron with integrated  graphics can handle it!
> 
> Maybe one day....



I have an integrated HD3200, it's pretty good, I can run any recent games with medium-low settings (even Crysis). 

But this works very slow for me (even with low res and replaced bg), so (and because it's the arcade original) I guess it's optimized for Nvidia cards and intel processors. + you can't adjust any other video-related setting.

Anyway, while you don't require a extremely high end PC, a decent one is required.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

Been playing Continuum Shift since Friday...runs like a dream on my laptop.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah i saw blazblue floating around a couple days ago. can't wait for my stick to come.


----------



## retiredjerk (Jan 26, 2010)

if only super sf4 would come out in arcades first...but i think console is coming out first..this would have been sweet for a homemade arcade machine when sf4 came out..u could still do it..wonder if well see some bootleg sf4 cabs now.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

You know, what if someone made a homebrew for the Wii to be able to play these games on it?

That would be badass.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude these games run on a computer that is far more powerful then a wii, and then you would have to emulate that which would require the wii to be about 6 times more powerful. So no.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Dude these games run on a computer that is far more powerful then a wii, and then you would have to emulate that which would require the wii to be about 6 times more powerful. So no.


Uh no? There are older PCs that are running this at full 60FPS while there are users with powerful computers that can barely start it. 

I'm running it on a laptop, not a gaming laptop, a regular laptop and I can get full 60FPS on it. And my laptop is not in the least powerful. And besides I said "what if" never said that it was possible or it could happen.


----------



## mcsdoode (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone know how to adjust the resolution? I'm getting some screen clipping and can't figure out how to change the res T.T Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

mcsdoode said:
			
		

> Anyone know how to adjust the resolution? I'm getting some screen clipping and can't figure out how to change the res T.T Thanks for any help in advance.


You can't. But you can use dxwnd to make it go into windowed mode.


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 26, 2010)

.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 27, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Silly me, almost forget how to embed.


its down. What did it say?


----------



## updowners (Jan 27, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A parody of those "YOU WOULDN'T DOWNLOAD A CAR" videos.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 28, 2010)

updowners said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could have seen that.

Oh well.
Gonna hunt down these hacked versions and try them on my laptop.
Would be down right nuts of SF4 worked on my laptop xD
Tried the PC version and as usual with capcom PC games today they require Shader 2.0 or something and I get a blank screen with the game actually running in the background. (very slowly as far as I could tell, but I won the first round blindly xD)

I would think the KOF game would be the easiest to run since its purely 2D. Just need the ram for it I would think.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

